# Disney Online check in for RCI Trades



## fluke (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anyone checked in online for an RCI trade since the  new 60 day check in window and the new wb pages have started?  I cannot seem to link my reservation to my account on Disney and the old system does not appear to work.  I have called DIsney IT Department and they said "wait a few days and try again."


----------



## bnoble (Mar 3, 2013)

The new system is not working for many many people---and for a variety of tasks: checking in, booking restaurants, etc.  Disney IT strikes again.  Honestly, they make the RCI web folks look competent in comparison.


----------



## siesta (Mar 6, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Honestly, they make the RCI web folks look competent in comparison.


lol, those are harsh words. No experience with their IT, so I cant comment, but that comparison is too funny


----------



## fluke (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the online check in was an intermittent global DVC problem.  It now appears fixed and I can access online check in.


----------

